# Red fish guide



## Stephen2374 (May 30, 2018)

Hey guys - live in Houston and would like to make fly fishing trip to Galveston/Freeport. I have fly fished before and fish conventional, so not new-but not an expert. Any recommendations on guides down this way. It will be just me. Thanks in advance


----------



## dk2429 (Mar 27, 2015)

I'm not sure if he fly fishes, but the only guide in the Galveston area is Steven Grem

http://gowithgrem.com

713-819-6232


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

Call Clay at https://buggywhippin.com/

Really good guy & good fisherman.


----------



## Stephen2374 (May 30, 2018)

Thanks guys - heard Clayâ€™s name before - will give him a ring


----------



## Extremecoastal (Sep 25, 2011)

Give 8wtcharters a call. He is a good dude.

www.8wtcharters.com


----------



## SKIFFSTIFF (May 8, 2009)

*West bay guide ser.*

Give chris eckerman a shout at 713-504-2966.great teacher and works hard to make sure you have a good time on the water.
Skiffstiff


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

Also Richard with Galveston on the Fly. All above guides are good. Stephen Gremillion isn't a fly guide. Helluva good guy though.


----------



## 223AI (May 7, 2012)

Galveston On The Fly...I went with Richard last week, and had a wonderful time. Richard was patient, informative, and as nice as a guy can get. That Sabine Micro was SKINNY, and I'll fish with him a lot more!


----------

